
Subliminal side-channel attack on the brain of brain-computer-interface users - p4bl0
https://arxiv.org/abs/1312.6052
======
p4bl0
I took the permission to editorialize the title to better reflect what this is
about. The original title is "Subliminal Probing for Private Information via
EEG-Based BCI Devices", where EEG is "electroencephalography", and BCI is
"brain computer interface". This work follows the proof-of-concept presented
at USENIX in 2012 and titled (less obscurely) "On the Feasibility of Side-
Channel Attacks with Brain-Computer Interfaces" [1].

[1] [http://intelli-
sec.cs.berkeley.edu/papers/Usenix12_EEGattack...](http://intelli-
sec.cs.berkeley.edu/papers/Usenix12_EEGattacks.pdf)

